
The SF Anthology Problem – Solved - sohkamyung
https://classicsofsciencefiction.com/2020/08/09/the-sf-anthology-problem-solved/
======
svat
This is a standard set cover problem. At these sizes it should be possible to
find a guaranteed optimal solution rather than heuristics AFAICT.

~~~
svat
(Posting here just for completeness…) Yes it can be solved optimally:
[https://shreevatsa.net/post/set-cover-ip/](https://shreevatsa.net/post/set-
cover-ip/)

------
8bitsrule
I didn't see this 1964 Hugo-winner by Simak on the list. Somebody fixed that.

[http://lib.ru/SIMAK/waystat.txt](http://lib.ru/SIMAK/waystat.txt)

Hmmm ... I guess that's not a short-story. Now ... what's the title of his
_short_ story (same topic) about the gophers with toolboxes who 'bent' a guy's
house?

------
mtVessel
Sorry, the real problem is figuring out which 10 stories are actually worth
reading, per Sturgeon's Law.

~~~
freddie_mercury
How is this comment relevant to this post?

The whole point of the post is that the author has _already_ told you what 10
stories* are actually worth reading and is now telling you which anthologies
to buy to read those 10 stories.

*: Technically it is a list of 275 stories worth reading from across the entire history of science fiction, which is why there is a math challenge to figure out exactly which 22 books you needed to buy to get those 275 stories.

~~~
egypturnash
It’s relevant because someone had to make some comments that fall into the
“90% of everything” category. :)

